# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا >  رمضان ميدان التنافس الربانى

## latifa Naf1

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


1. شهر رمضان من أكبر نعم الله علينا , يأتينا للمغفرة والرحمة والعفو من العفوّ الكريم اوعاك تضيّع الفرصة من بين يديك , شد حيلك و انتبه من شيطانك و اغتنم فرصتك.
2. رمضان ميدان تنافس ربانى شريف , أعمالك فيه إما عائدة لك أو عليك , فاجعلها عائدة عليك بالنفع و العفو من الله .
3. رمضان واحة جميلة يرسلها الله لنا في دروب الحياة الموحشة لنستظل بظل أشجارها و ثمارها العظيمة , احجز مكانك في الواحة ولا تضيّع فرصتك فقد لا تتكرر.
4. رمضان مناسبة ربانية يرسلها الله مرة في السنة لنرتاح من مهلكات الدنيا التى أرهقتنا و زادت من متاعبنا لتجدد فينا الأمل وتساعدنا على الصبر , اوعاك تضيّع الفرصة .
5. رمضان محطة تخلية وتحلية في كل شىء ، اشحذ فيه همتك وارتقِ بنفسك فيه من أوحال الطين الذى تعيشه إلى نفحات السماء , رمضان فرصة.
6. لا تفرح كثيرا بأن الشياطين تصفد في رمضان , فمهم كذلك أن تصفد أنت فيه شيطان نفسك , فإن لم تستطع فيه تصفيد شيطانك فقد لا تفلح في صد الشياطين الأخرى , انتبه فأنت بوصلة التصفيد .
7. كم يحتاج حالنا إلى ارتماء على أعتاب أبواب الله في رمضان لعل الله يفرج الكرب الذى يحيطنا من كل الدنيا , اوعاك تنسى الوقوف على بابه فبابه في رمضان واسع بلا حدود لا يقف عليه حاجب يمنعك من الدخول.
8. اوعاك تهتم بغذاء بطنك على حساب روحك وقلبك في رمضان , رمضان فرصة روحية تكفيك لتعويض الجوع النفسى و الخواء الذى تعيشه وتحياه بقصد منك أو قهرا عنك .
9. انشغالك في رمضان بتجهيز موائد الطعام وتفضيلها على موائد الروح لن تجنى من ورائه سوى انتفاخ البطن , اهتمامك بروحك في رمضان امنحه الأولوية عن اهتمامك ببطنك , فخواء البطن لن يميتك أما خواء روحك فهو الكارثة .
10. بلوغك رمضان قد يكون من أهم النعم التى أكرمك الله بها فلا تفرّط في نعم الله التى لا تأتيك إلا مرة في العام قد تُحرم منها في عامك القادم , وإن تعدوا نعمة الله لا تحصوها .
11. رمضان فرصة لبدء رحلة سير جديدة مع ربنا فحاول أن تعدَّ لها العدّة لتفوز بعفوه و رحماته , فليس هناك رحلة أجمل وأفضل من تلك التى تكون متجهه إليه سبحانه.
12. إن لم تستطع أن تتوب في رمضان وتقلع فيه عن ذنوبك فقد يصعب عليك أن تتوب في غيره , توبة رمضان سهلة فلا تصعّب عليك ما هو سهل .
13. تبرّأ من مظالم الناس في رمضان واجبر خاطرهم , ورُدّ اليهم حقوقهم , فلعلك لا تبلغ القادم من رمضان فتموت وعليك جبال من حقوق العباد أنت بغنى عنها.
14. اعقد نيتك على استثمار كل لحظة في رمضان في طاعة ربنا , فلعل الله يقبضك فتنال بذلك أجرك كاملا .
15. رمضان فرصة لتنظيفك وتطهيرك من الأحقاد والعين والحسد والأذى الذى كنت تلحقه بالناس طوال العام , نظّف نفسك فأنت أدرى الناس بها فالعمر ليس فيه إلا القليل .
16. لله في رمضان ليلة خير من ألف شهر، من حُرم خيرها فقد حُرم , جهّز نفسك لها مبكرا وترقبها في الوتر من العشر الأواخر , لعلّك تتعرض لها فتكون من الفائزين.
17. احرص على أن تكمل التراويح مع الإمام حتى تكتب في القائمين ، فقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( من قام مع إمامه حتى ينصرف كتب له قيام ليلة ) [رواه أهل السنن] , رمضان فرصتنا كلنا نحو كل خير.
18. كان سفيان الثوري إذا دخل رمضان ترك جميع العبادة وأقبل على قراءة القرآن فقط , اللهم ارزقنا تلاوته وفهمه والعمل به يارب العالمين .
19. لك عند فطرك دعوة لا ترد , لا تنسى نفسك وزوجك ووالديك وأبنائك وأحبابك بأن يفرج الله الكرب ويزيح الهم ويرفع البلاء عن الجميع وعن أمة الحبيب محمد .
20. إذا جاء رمضان، فتحت أبواب الجنة، وغلقت أبواب النار، وصفدت الشياطين , وهل بعد ذلك من فضل ونعمه وكرم بلا حدود من خالقنا الله الكريم .
21. ما أجمل ارتياح النفس عندما تشعر بأنها اتقت الله ما استطاعت؟ رمضان فرصة كبيرة لتحقيق التقوى ونيل رضا الخالق .
22. لو عاوز تحقق عزة في الدنيا، وسعادة في الأخرى , جالك شهر رمضان هو فرصتك لتحقيق ذلك , اعقد نيتك وشد حيلك وربنا معاك .
23. من عظمة شهر رمضان أنه الشهر الذي فتحت فيه مكة المكرمة، و علت بهذا الفتح كلمة الإسلام في ارجاء الدنيا , اللهم افتح بكلمة الإسلام قلوبنا ويسّر بها أمور حياتنا وانصرنا بها على أنفسنا قبل غيرنا.
24. شهر رمضان , فرصة هتساعدك كتير مش على الصيام وبس لكن على إصلاح نفسك وتهذيب أخلاقك واعادة هيكلة روحك فاجعله بداية لكل صلاح .
25. أضاف الله تعالى صيام العبد إلى نفسه فهل هناك كرم أعظم من ذلك , الصوم لى وأنا أجزى به , سبحانه من رب فاق في عظمته وكرمه كل الحدود.
26. تكثر الطاعات في رمضان، فيكثر الثواب، وتقل فيه المعاصي، فيقل العقاب، فاللهم لا تحرمنا كثير ثوابك واصرفنا عن المعاصى واصرف عنا عقابك وقنا عذابك.
27. رمضان شهر تغفر فيه السيئات، شهر يجود الله فيه سبحانه على عباده بأنواع الكرامات، ويجزل فيه لأوليائه العطيات , هل من مستثمر لذلك وهل من مُشمّر.
28. من جعل يوم صومه ويوم فطره سواء , فليس بعاقل .
29. من طال قيامه اليوم هون الله عليه القيام غداً , فرصتنا في رمضان مع القيام فرصة متاحة ويسيرة قد تعوضنا عن كسلنا عنه في الشهور الأخرى وقد تدفعنا لمواصلة القيام في غيره .
30. لا تنقض غزلك بعد رمضان , استمر بعده على ماكنت عليه من جميل الصفات والأعمال , واسأل ربك دائما أن يحسن الخواتيم .

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

ليالي رمضان 
سنة الإعتكاف في العشر الأواخر من رمضان 
فدية العاجز عن الصوم في رمضان 
أشياء لا تـفسـد الصوم 
رمضان بين الطاعات والآفات 
يومك في رمضان 
ما هي مفسدات الصوم ؟ 
أعمال تزيد الأجر في رمضان 
احاديث عن فضل الصيام 
هل يجوز تنظيف الأسنان بالفرشاة والمعجون في...

----------

